# 1st Bow



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

been considering purchasing my first Bow, i've been reading everyones comments on what they think about Mathews, Hoyt, etc....

now, being that im completely virgin to Bows...and always going all out on what ever i do, im in serious need for some info on this purchase. im not a hunter by any means, but would like too...i have plenty of time to practice, and ready to put in some work. im looking to drop some hogs, fish, gators, etc. i dont know if size of bows comes into play w/ my stature (6'2 290). i'll be going to Gander Mnt's bow shop this weekend to check some bows out and i think theres a bow shop up the road from here as well. What do i need to be looking out for, whats good, whats bad.

thanks all.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Here is a good read to get you started,
http://www.huntersfriend.com/bowselection.htm

After that you will have some idea of what things do what, what might be good for you, and what you might want to look for.

Then the best advice I can give is don't get caught up on brand names or specific bows. With the competition out there to sell the fastest or quietest, or smoothest drawing bow, there are hardly any that will not get the job done. Also with your stature, your probably looking at getting most of, if not all of, the available draw length of most of the bows out there. This will help with regard to speed. Speaking of which, anything that will push a decent weight arrow of 400+grs to 250+fps will get the job done on just about anything you might want to hunt, comfortably. The faster you want to go the more critical your form needs to be, and generally the harder the cams are to work with. Also you might want to stick with a longer brace height as well as they are more forgiving in form and accuracy than a shorter brace height.

Just getting into the game, I would also suggest looking for a good used bow as well. This way you get comfortable shooting, get your form developed, and learn more about what you can, or cannot do, or what you want from or out of the bow. There are a LOT of great used bows out there right now for the taking, mainly due to folks wanting the latest greatest things since sliced bread. Shoot as many different ones as you can side by side. Above all go to an actual bow shop and ask questions, get measured for draw length and discuss differences in arrows and weights, did I mention shoot as many bows side by side as you can. The fastest arrow is not always the best thing going. There is a lot to be said for medium and heavier weights as well. IF your looking for hogs or gators this will definitely come into play. There is no substitute for hands on comparisons, settle on an arrow, buy half, or a dozen of them, then compare the bows your interested in, using the arrows you want to shoot. This might sound backward to some, but if you want to shoot up to 70# draw weight, get arrows that are spined for it, you can shoot a heavier spine at lower poundages where the opposite isn't the case. The ratings on bows are somewhat anemic in that they use arrows which will generally not be all that good for hunting. Some live by this rating some don't even consider it. Shoot what's comfortable for you and you will be WAY ahead in the game. Accuracy and ease of use will more than compensate for speed. 
Find a competent shooting partner who can help you with the details of your form, small things that get embedded early are hard to get rid of, and if and when you do decide to get into a shorter brace height or faster bow these small things will become monsters that will eat you up.

When I got mine a couple of weeks back I looked for several things, I wanted something that was easy for me to work on myself without having to head to the shop for every little detail. I also wanted something that was easily adjustable, easy and smooth to not only draw but to let down as well. I felt that if I could not draw the bow back, arrow pointed at the target the whole time, with it set to at least 65#, then let it off in a controlled manner without yanking my arm out of socket, or flipping the arrow off the rest, I didn't need it. This small test culled out a couple of really great shooting bows. You will however find that just because you draw back on a deer, you may or may not get the shot you need or want, and you will have to let down on occasion more often than not. Some bows will draw awfully smooth, but the let off will kill you, and spook deer clear off the property, and I don't care who you are you cannot hold them back forever. Seconds become hours while holding back waiting for a shot, which stresses minds and muscles, and in general causes folks to punch the release and not make the shot they actually wanted.

Anyway, bottom line is try quite a few bows from different makes and types both single and double cams, get acquainted with what your looking at, and get what you want regardless of name don't get hung up on one brand over the other. This will make things much easier on you and your hunting.

Good Luck and I hope this help out some,

LAter,
SR


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I shoot trad, so I am not up on the latest models of compounds...but when I have a friend ask me to help (and this happens often), we go to several bow shops around Houston and like Screeminreel said above, shoot a bunch of bows.

Then it just comes down to which one feels the best to you. While I would not get too caught up in name brands, the name brands are big for a reason. Also they are more likely to be around in a few years if you need parts or repairs.

Remember there is a little trade off between performance, speed, forgiveness, and noise. I tend to like forgiveness and quiet, but there are plenty of guys who want the fastest bow out.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

One more thing, I have had mixed results at the big chain stores like Gander and BPS, sometimes the guys there are great...other times not so much. I prefer the actual bow shops if I have a choice.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

thanks a million guys, keep it coming.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

captMATT said:


> thanks a million guys, keep it coming.


so i just got done measuring per http://www.huntersfriend.com/draw-length-weight.htm, and well its saying im a 30.6' (arm length tip to tip of my hands w/ out being stretched 76.5" / 2.5 = 30.6) which is saying im beyond 6'4", kinda making me sound like i have ape arms or something. Know w/ this being said, im guessing i need to go and pull back on some bows to find "comfort weight/75% pull weight".

time to sneek outta here.....need to create a diversion

just a added note: watched the Rambo last night, the latest one out 2008. Girlfriend sall the bow and arrow scene. Kinda looking me crazy over all this Bow stuff i've been reading.

quote:...." Killing is just as easy as Breathing"


----------



## Pic (Sep 4, 2006)

I would go to an archery pro shop instead of Gander or Bass Pro they will be kind of hit and miss on thier knowledge. Second you should shoot as many bows that you can and go with which one feels the best in your price range. If you live any where near Houston you should try the guys at Tripple Edge in Dayton they have the best staff I have come across.


----------



## Mo City Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm going to recomend Santa Fe Archery... Great guys there and they want to help you... had exeriences at some other shops (shop is probably more accuate, but we will not mention any names) where if they don't know you when you walk through the door you will have to ask them to help you... God help you if they are busy chit chating with their buddies... really annoys them when you interrupt...

Rick

x2 on avoiding the big stores unless you know exactly what you want, they have it, AND you know how to set it up...


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

viking archery in Houston is definitely the place to go in the houston area


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

I bought my first bow 4 years ago and since I was new to it I decided to get a "package" from a bow shop. I told them I was just getting in to the bow hunting and did not want to drop a fortune but did not want a piece of junk either. I ended up w/ a PSE and have taken several animals w/ it w/ no problems and it shoots well. i have upgraded arrows but made no changes since purchasing it, the set up w/ hard sided case and everything out the door was around $500. Now I know I am a bowhunter and not a rifle hunter any more for sure I will probably take the plunge after this season and invest in a higher end bow. My point is that for just getting started I would not recommend going all out because there are some good mid range set ups out there to really get started w/ and learn what you like / dont like etc...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

My son has a nice bow that he's going to sell, if interested send me a PM.

TH


----------

